# suche Tutoriel



## Nao88 (31. Mrz 2009)

suche Tutorien :rtfm:für graphische Programmierung also Fenster erstellen text Felder eingegeben werden können erstellen wäre nett auf ne Antwort


----------



## Ark (31. Mrz 2009)

Dann bist du hier falsch. Hier geht's lang.

Ark


----------



## Nao88 (31. Mrz 2009)

ist geschehen Entschuldigung


----------



## tuxedo (2. Apr 2009)

Wer ist "Tutoriel"? Kennt wer "Tutoriel"? :lol:

*SCNR*


----------



## Nao88 (2. Apr 2009)

tutorial dann meinend wegen grrrmmppffueh:ueh:


----------



## tuxedo (2. Apr 2009)

Oh je, dadurch machst du's nicht besser... Offensichtliche Rechtschreibfehler lassen sich nicht durch andere Rechtschreibfehler ausbessern  Aber lassen wir das ... 
*back to topic*, wobei... Hier waren wir ja "fertig", hmm *grml*


----------

